# Show off your Luter lights



## magellan (Sep 5, 2016)

I thought there was a thread on this but couldn't see it. Anyway, here's a little tribute to one of our fave makers in Great Britain, Luter (Yuri). The beautiful right angle purple/purplish triple mod just arrived so I thought I'd post an undated photo of my collection. 
.



.



.
From L to R in top photo (it's reversed or R to L in bottom photo):

26650 quad mod

18650 power bank "purpose built" light (Yuri built it for the famous Isle of Mann motorcycle race.)***

18650 right angle triple mod

18500 right angle triple mod

18500 Lumeray triple mod
.

***Here's an excerpt from a Time Magazine article about the race:

"Once a year, for six days, the population of a small island in the Irish Sea doubles as motorcycle enthusiasts from around the globe flock to the racing mecca. 

The Isle of Man Tourist Trophy is perhaps the most dangerous race on earth, with 242 deaths in its 107 years of existence. The TT, as it is commonly known, is the oldest race in motorcycle history, uniting high-octane adrenaline junkies with fun loving drunken bikers."
.


----------



## ven (Sep 5, 2016)

WOW , absolutely beautiful works of art............that have a use!!!! Stunning 

The TT is awesome, check some youtube videos out if you have not seen any of the racing. Ones with the cameras on the bikes for a POV .................amazing and lets just say you need to be mad! and fearless! 
I bet you cant watch this short vid without leaning into the bends


High death rate part down to basically if you come off , the chances are your going to hit something rather than slide on a track.....


----------



## magellan (Sep 5, 2016)

Ahh, that makes sense. You might hit a fence, someone's house, etc. 

It looks like they have to very careful passing each other on the narrow roads. There's not a whole lot of room.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 8, 2016)

magellan said:


> .


 
Whenever I have the pleasure to look upon one of these I marvel at the creativity and can't help but think they were carried by Captain Nemo aboard the Nautilus. 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Sep 8, 2016)

Ha-ha! You are right, Chance. That brings to mind an image of James Mason in the movie, a Luter in one hand, and the pilot wheel of the Nautilus in the other.


----------



## kitman22 (Jan 11, 2017)

My first Lutter light.





Not going to be my last either, made all the better by Yuri being here in the UK.
You guys in the USA have it so good with so many great Flashlight/knife makers, it feels nice to know that Yuri is one of ours lol.


----------

